# Vaccine billing to Medicare



## jazmine29 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello,
Can someone tell me how you are billing vaccines to Medicare? 
They are denying the administration code 90471. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Mar 19, 2012)

What vaccine are you billing for? Medicare has its own G code for some of the vaccines so they will deny 90471.


----------



## bkudsk (Mar 30, 2012)

Flu vaccine is Q2038 and administration is G0008.  Pneumonia vaccine is 90732 and administration is G0009.


----------



## twilson@fmchosp.com (Jul 18, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble getting the G0008 paid?  They keep denying mine and when I call and ask why they are not very helpful and say that maybe there is an alternate code, so do I bill the 90471?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jul 18, 2012)

Last time I had to bill for it I had no problems with G0008. What is the denial code they are giving you? What diagnosis you using? Medicare?


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Depending what else you are billing with the G0008, you may need to add a modifier 59.


----------

